# We did it :) We are married!



## MisticalMisty (Dec 31, 2009)

We did it. I cried...a lot and barely got my vows out..but we managed to make it through 

I did say good gravy though..LOL

Before we left

















The ceremony
















The ugly cry during my vows


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 31, 2009)

The Kiss


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 31, 2009)

Woo Hoo!!!
Misty you look absolutely radiant....I am so very pleased for the two of you 
Be happy guys and look after each other, congratulations.

I was so excited when I saw the post, I started to cry lol.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 31, 2009)

Congratulations! You look so happy!

p.s. The dress is super pretty on you!


----------



## Dmitra (Dec 31, 2009)

You're both so lovely!! Congratulations and may you have many years of happiness together!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you so much  I love that dress!


----------



## RJI (Dec 31, 2009)

Congratulation


----------



## rainyday (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats to you both. You look beautiful in your dress. Happy matrimony.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## LinCanDo66 (Dec 31, 2009)

How sweet! You look so beautiful, Misty. Congratulations to you both!


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 31, 2009)

Congratulations You looked beautiful! I am so happy for you two I wish you many years of happiness together. Hugs Fran


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats and may it be a start to a long, healthy, happy harmonious life together. You looked like every bride should...radiant.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 31, 2009)

Congratulations, Misty and Rob!!  

Lovely photos. Wishing you much happiness together!


----------



## olwen (Dec 31, 2009)

Lovely photos. Congradulations Misty


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 31, 2009)

Congratulations Rob & Misty!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 31, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> We did it. I cried...a lot and barely got my vows out..but we managed to make it through
> 
> I did say good gravy though..LOL
> 
> Before we left



Awww! Congrats to you, of course, but congrats to everyone, and I mean EVERYONE! Creating new love is like planting new trees. The oxygen, and the love that radiates outward from you both, benefits us all.


----------



## toni (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats! You looked beautiful!


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats to the new Mr and Mrs. Enjoy the rest of your night-Oh never mind know you will!*grins*


----------



## Pharadox (Dec 31, 2009)

That's wonderful. Congratulations.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 31, 2009)

What a hot couple.  Congratulations to you both! May you enjoy a wonderful partnership!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone. We appreciate all the well wishes and blessings  

Happy New Year


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 31, 2009)

Congratulations! You look absolutely radiant and so does Rob lol.  You look fabulous in your dress!!! Fantastic buy!!!!

The love he feels for you shows. May you two have a lifetime of happiness, joy, love, and fun. :wubu: :happy: :wubu:

Have fun..........celebrating.......tonight rofl   

Mizz


----------



## Shosh (Dec 31, 2009)

Mazeltov!

May you share a lifetime of love and happiness together!

May I be next!

xoxo

Susannah


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow.... What a way to start the new year. Congratulations to you both.... Have an amazing night.

x


----------



## mel (Dec 31, 2009)

congratulations


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 31, 2009)

so happy for you! woot!! the pics are gorgeous:wubu:


----------



## Aliena (Dec 31, 2009)

Congratulations! You looked fabulous! (Red is a fantastic color on you) 
May the wind be at your back and the sun always on your face. :happy:


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Dec 31, 2009)

It was a nice ceremony...Her brother and I tried to make her giggle then laugh so she wouldn't get the ugly cries..It almost worked! 

As I welcome a New Year I also welcome a new son-in-law..Congratulations to Misty and Rob and may your life together be nothing but happiness!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 31, 2009)

*C*ongrats Misty and Rob


----------



## jewels_mystery (Dec 31, 2009)

Congratulations Misty and Rob. You were working that dress Misty.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 31, 2009)

Congratulations, Misty! Your dress really is beautiful, it looks good on you! You guys are a great looking couple, I hope you have many many more New Years together! Congrats again!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 31, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> We did it. I cried...a lot and barely got my vows out..but we managed to make it through
> 
> I did say good gravy though..LOL
> 
> ...



Many congratulations on your wedding, Misty! You look stunning! :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 31, 2009)

*WOOT! WOOT! 
SQUEEEEEEEEEEE! 
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!​*
Translation: Much congrats to you and Rob and doing it your way! What a way to start off the new decade!


----------



## Mrs Ho Ho (Dec 31, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you - you look very happy. Here's wishing you many years of sharing that happiness with each other and everyone else.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 1, 2010)

You're a lovely bride and he's a very blessed groom! Best wishes and please don't ever live by my bad example(s) :doh::blush::

1. The very nearest approach to domestic happiness on earth is in the cultivation on both sides of absolute unselfishness.
2. Never both be angry at once.
3. Never talk at one another, either alone or in company.
3. Never speak loud to one another unless the house is on fire.
5. Let each one strive to yield oftenest to the wishes of the other.
6. Let self-denial be the daily aim and practice of each.
7. Never find fault unless it is perfectly certain that a fault has been committed, and always speak lovingly.
8. Never taunt with a past mistake.
9. Neglect the whole world besides rather than one another.
10. Never allow a request to be repeated.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jan 1, 2010)

very nice


----------



## MatthewB (Jan 1, 2010)

A bit belated, but... congratulations to you, both.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thought I would start the year ,and my 100th post by congratulating you both and hope you have wonderful times together..


----------



## moore2me (Jan 1, 2010)

Dear Misty,

Congrads to you and Rob. You indeed look the beautiful bride. I am envious of you guys' happiness. I wish that it will last for a long, long time.

As a wedding present, I made ya'll a picture. If something is wrong (such as date) or you no like, I can easily change. If you want more or different let me know (free wedding [presents) . DIMS is limited on the size & pixels. (CDs or Emails would be better.) 

View attachment misty4.JPG


----------



## Blockierer (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulation  Very nice!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats! You look stunning (recognise the dress from the fashion board!) and he looks very handsome


----------



## Isa (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats Misty and Rob, may you two have many happy years together.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm so happy for you both!! Congrats!! My favorite toast to you:

May you never lie, cheat or drink... But if you must lie, lie in each others arms...And if you must cheat, cheat death...But if you must drink, drink with all of us, because we love you.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations and best wishes to both of you!

You know I was thinking about your rant in the BBW thread how you got a hard time for not having a big party and doing other things that others thought you should. I wish people could see how truly romantic and beautiful an elopement or courthouse marriage is because such a thing is totally pure. It's not about a fancy cake or tuxedos or lavish flowers or dancing or partying. Absent all those trappings, it's about your marriage. It's about the two of you being married and nothing and nobody else. Paring away superficial things, none of which have a single thing to do with love or partnership or committment makes the focus only on what really matters.

Plus you can wear the dress again!


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations! You both look so happy and I wish you all the best for a long and happy future together *wipes away a tear*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 1, 2010)

wow, I am in complete awe of all of you. Thank you so much for all your well wishes and blessings. 

This is my 9th year with Dimensions and I believe my 4th on the board. I'm glad that we could share this day with my second family....you guys 

It was a beautiful day. No frills, no fuss, just us. A great day 

Thank you again!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations to you both. The pics are lovely. Wishing you all the best.

Betty


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 1, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Congratulations and best wishes to both of you!
> 
> You know I was thinking about your rant in the BBW thread how you got a hard time for not having a big party and doing other things that others thought you should. I wish people could see how truly romantic and beautiful an elopement or courthouse marriage is because such a thing is totally pure. It's not about a fancy cake or tuxedos or lavish flowers or dancing or partying. Absent all those trappings, it's about your marriage. It's about the two of you being married and nothing and nobody else. Paring away superficial things, none of which have a single thing to do with love or partnership or committment makes the focus only on what really matters.
> 
> Plus you can wear the dress again!



Beautifully said. :bow:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 1, 2010)

You both look very happy, congrats!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 1, 2010)

Misty, congratulations on taking the plunge! You look beautiful, and both of you are clearly blissfully happy


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## S13Drifter (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats!!!! May you both live a happy and long life!


----------



## Risible (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations, Misty and Rob. 

Best wishes for a successful marriage, and for a Happy Newlywed Year!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 1, 2010)

How happy you both look! I wish you many years of happiness and love.

My best advice? LOL

Remember these words:

"This too shall pass."

In bad times but in good times as well, because you need to cherish the good times they pass much too quickly. But they always come again.


----------



## Tau (Jan 1, 2010)

So, so happy for you!!! Congratulations! *dance of glee* You looked so beautiful and so happy - all the best wishes and love and prayers of the future to you and Rob


----------



## cyril (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations, happy new year


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone that has posted. Sorry it took me so long to reply. We spent most of the early morning/afternoon at the Dr.

Thank you


----------



## steely (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations Misty and Rob, many, many years of happiness.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations! :bounce:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2010)

You look so radiant, Misty. That dress is PERFECT on you....must be the love 

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations Misty & Rob! I wish you many happy years together!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 1, 2010)

YAY! Congratulations!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks y'all. I love, love, love that dress. I can't wait to wear it again..lol


----------



## the_captain (Jan 1, 2010)

My heartiest heartfelt congratulations to both of you! May God's richest blessings be on you as you begin your new life together.

Always remember that when the storms of life come through (and they will), the best thing to hang on to is each other!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you so much


----------



## prettysteve (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations Miss Mistical Misty & Mr.Rob! I am glad you two finally tied the knot. I have been waiting so long for this day. I am glad that you guys didn't wait too long until my hair turned gray and I was wearing dentures.
May the both of you have a long & prosperous life full of love, for richer or poorer in sickness & in good health.:bow:


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 2, 2010)

awww, congrats!! You two are such a cute couple! I love the dress - the color, everything. You look sp beautiful!!  And so happy!!


----------



## Melian (Jan 2, 2010)

So gorgeous....even during the "ugly cry." 

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 2, 2010)

I said this in rep already, but I'm so happy for you, Misty. You're absolutely glowing, and both of you look so in love. Congratulations, and I know you'll have many happy years together.


----------



## Geektastic1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Good luck to you two, and Happy New Year!


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow How cool!

All the Best you two!!!


Cheers


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 2, 2010)

Woohoo! Congrats, Misti!

My best to you and your lucky fella...may you have many years of happiness together.

Hugs

Dennis


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you guys so much  We appreciate all of you


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you! You both look so happy and you are BEAUTIFUL in your dress!

Much happiness to both of you!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't believe I stopped by to share with you both the congratulations you deserve! Happiness and long life!


----------



## Tad (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats, you two!

And Misty, I've never seen you look more lovely in your pictures....no matter how cute in the first place, that 'bride' vibe always seems to push things up another notch! Please choose a favorite picture to print out, frame, and display REALLY REALLY soon, before you get too busy with other stuff. It really is an occasion to show off


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank y'all.

Tad, I already have a favorite...but cash funds are seriously looowww due to some costly medical issues this past weekend and no insurance.

Once we are over that hump, I'll get one printed and framed asap


----------



## mergirl (Jan 5, 2010)

congratulations!! You both look fantastic!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations, both.


----------



## HereticFA (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats to you and Rob!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 6, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> We did it. I cried...a lot and barely got my vows out..but we managed to make it through
> 
> I did say good gravy though..LOL
> 
> ...



Well, Mazel Tove to you both. I wish you both a long and successful marriage. May your friendship deepen and may the fire of romantic passion never go out for you two. :happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you very much.

Can I just admit that I can't stop looking at those pictures. Are they professionally done? No, but they are amazing to me anyways.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 7, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Can I just admit that I can't stop looking at those pictures. Are they professionally done? No, but they are amazing to me anyways.



You're very welcome. Those are some fantastic pictures. :happy:


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 7, 2010)

Congratulations Misty! I only now caught this thread. Beautiful pics! A life of happiness to the both of you!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Stan


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 8, 2010)

Goodness.....disappear for um...nearly a year and people DO THINGS with their life and stuff.

congrats Misty! Wow.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 8, 2010)

RedVelvet said:


> Goodness.....disappear for um...nearly a year and people DO THINGS with their life and stuff.
> 
> congrats Misty! Wow.



lol..Thank you babe..and welcome back..you've been missed


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 8, 2010)

Awwwh How beautiful! congratulations! 

I cried through all of my vows also... Hubby had to keep wiping my tears, then he had tears in his eyes. Was lovely 

Hope you are enjoying married life!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks babe  One week down...it's been great minus a few bumps


----------

